# poulan chainsaw headache model P3516PR



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hiya guys

well here is the latest headache i'm dealing with...i have a poulan chainsaw model#P3516PR the chainsaw brake engaged while the operator was on the other side of a hugh mountain of debris to be cleared and cut, and wound up melting the chain brake housing to the assy-clutch drum..

ordered and recieved re-placement parts for saw...and started to assemble again...but its not going to plan so far....i will put the ipl link in case some kind hearted soul would like to take a look at this with me...lol

http://72.3.225.179/manuals/165458.pdf

it looked to me like the only way to get the ref #11 part#530057905 of parts list assy-clutch drum into the ref#35 part#530071893 kit-chainbrake...was to un-do the brake band from kit chainbrake and put the drum inside and re-attach the band....because the drum would not slide into this piece...very tight to the point i was thinking they sent me the wrong part, because the drum was a little bigger in diameter than the brake band...but the part numbers matched so i guess its right.....when i put it together in this fashion...you can't move the drum inside the band still very tight....so i don't see how the engine will turn this drum...this tight.....and i put the band back together the way it came from the factory.....so thats confusion headache #1

#2 headache is even after i got the drum inside the chainbrake kit......i tried to get it on the saw and line up the ref#32.part#530057897 handguard to assemble....it seams that no matter where i position this hand guard back,middle forward it won't actuate the chain brake band....and there is a type of spring ref#33 part#530016416...this spring is still in the saw housing...and no idea how it works together with the hand guard..

so does anyone have a link to how to properly install a chainbrake on a chainsaw or would like to comment on this nightmare....lol

i'm also looking for a service manual for this saw...and the closest thing i'm finding on the net is a clymer repair manual...chainsaw service manual 10th edition it has 25 popular chainsaw's and 800 models covered...it does cover some poulan chainsaw's so worst case senario and i have to order it....it should cover chainbrake installs in it i hope.....any comments welcome

thanks guys
cajun


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The chain brake should go on easily and should not bind on the clutch drum at all. 

Are you sure your chain brake is deactivated? It should lock in the off position, if it does not you will not be able to get it on.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks 30 year

tomorrow i'll check and see if the chain brake will lock in the off position....i knew something wasn't right keeping a steady bind on the drum this is probably why the hand guard won't fall into place also...just hope i didn't eat up the plastic too bad on the hand guard trying to put it together wrong.... also, i'll have to figure out...what keeps a tension on the spring to lock it into the off position....i can't believe something that seems so simple to put together is giving me this much grieve...lol

cajun


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

well this chain brake is still eating me up....everytime i try to put it on...the dam-spring pops out...and oh what thrill to put this spring back in i have to put it in a clamp and push on it with a screw driver at about 20 try's then it seats...wish i had some kind of tool that mash'es a spring into place....lost my temper and was temped to throw the whole thing in the trash...

i also called around for a service manuel...poulan pro told me they don't sell service manuels cause they don't want people working on them to void the warranty....yea right....they don't want to lose any money on someone fixing it themselves me thinks....lol

cajun


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

yea...i don't think i'll tackle anymore chainsaw's unless they are mine.....or untill i get some decent service manuels....i think i'll be getting that 10th edition clymer service book.....should help with the poulan stuff....i'm really not liking poulan products right now.....lol

cajun


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

yes....in the future i will bite the bullet and spend a little more for quality equiptment
if it means that it can be serviced better......i contacted poulan @ 1-800-554-6723
and the fellow told me...poulan doesn't even make service manuels for their product and haven't for years........i also acquired the phone number to Husqvarna...and they told me they don't sell service manuels cause they don't want people working on their products because it voids the warranty...so i don't know which one of these guys to believe.....

whenever my arm stops hurting from pushing this chain brake spring back into place i'll start messing with it again...hopfully this thing will go back together next time...

cajun


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

well....today was the day....i finally got the chain brake back together and working.
what i have learned on this repair is.....the hand guard should be all the way forward on saw(towards bar) while installing chain brake....this was an area i was confused about...after i figured that out...it lined up like a champ......then i installed all screws and tightened down......then you pull the hand guard back....and you will hear a loud pop....this is the tension of the spring actuating the band open.......then slide drum into place install keeper and retaining ring....and its a done deal....

thank you jesus....i'm so glad is on correct now......

cajun


----------



## rbm10010 (Dec 26, 2007)

you can find, 530057905, and many other parts for Poulan appliances at partstore.com:
http://www.partstore.com/Part/Electrolux/Poulan/530057905/New.aspx


----------

